Ask HN: What's a small problem you have that might make a great side project? - philippnagel
======
mtmail
The question gets asked so often in slight variation, the last one is still on
the first page of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask) \--
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15002080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15002080)

